# Anti Graffiti



## PaintHunter (Dec 21, 2014)

Project we are working on is looking to put Anti Graffiti over smooth CMU walls that have integral water repellant. Anyone have some thoughts on the correct product? The want the permant stuff.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

After having to finally paint over several masonry walls, which was in complete conflict with the architect's original intent, it is my conclusion that masonry materials that are intended to have a natural and aesthetically pleasing look, should not be part of a design plan in high crime areas where the likely hood of graffiti or vandalism is great.


----------



## PaintHunter (Dec 21, 2014)

So Block Guard solvent based is what we are going with.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

PaintHunter said:


> So Block Guard solvent based is what we are going with.


Prosoco makes good products. It looks like they recommend a product called Defacer Eraser to actually remove the graffiti.


----------

